# Human Medicine, Prescribed by Vets, is Poisoning and Killing Dogs....



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2020)

* 
Poisoned Pets | Pet Food Safety News


How a Lethal Ingredient in Human Medicine Prescribed by Vets is Poisoning and Killing Dogs*
by  Mollie Morrissette 
Ronda Archangelo never knew until it was too late, that the medicine her veterinarian prescribed for her dog's seizure disorder, would poison and kill her dog Mimi. She didn't know that with every dose, she was slowly poisoning her dog with the very drug that was supposed to make her dog better. It wasn't until […]
Read more of this post

*Mollie Morrissette* | February 25, 2020 at 3:22 pm | Tags:  gabapentin,  neurontin,  Xylitol | URL:  https://wp.me/p2P8gT-6oj


Comment See all comments




Unsubscribe to no longer receive posts from Poisoned Pets | Pet Food Safety News.
Change your email settings at  Manage Subscriptions.
*Trouble clicking?* Copy and paste this URL into your browser:
http://www.poisonedpets.com/gabapentin-xylitol-kills-dog-poisons-pets/


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2020)

Xylitol - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2020)

Xylitol: The "sugar-free" sweetener your dog NEEDS you to know about
					

Xylitol is toxic to dogs. It can be more dangerous than chocolate! Read product labels carefully. We have a list of over 700 products xylitol is in.




					www.preventivevet.com


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 25, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Xylitol: The "sugar-free" sweetener your dog NEEDS you to know about
> 
> 
> Xylitol is toxic to dogs. It can be more dangerous than chocolate! Read product labels carefully. We have a list of over 700 products xylitol is in.
> ...


My wife and I have been eating the Keto way for a year and a half. Due to that we use a lot of artificial sweeteners and sweetened things. We are very dilegent at bringing no xylitol in the house due to our beloved pups. There are so many good artificial sweetener choices that I don’t know why xylitol is still on the market.


----------

